# Earthborn Ethoxyquin-free (suppliers + manufacturers)



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I know a few of us wanted to know before, so I emailed them. No denatured meat meals either. I think I might try Primitive Natural and just feed less. Start from the bottom.

Yes.

Cindy Montgomery
VP, Marketing
Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc.
9634 Hedden Road
Evansville, IN 47725
p 812-867-4504, ext. 107
f 812-867-0424
[email protected]

On Nov 24, 2010, at 9:00 PM, wrote:

> Thanks. Does ethoxyquin-free include suppliers?
>
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Cindy Montgomery <[email protected]>
> To: 
> Sent: Wed, Nov 24, 2010 11:37 am
> Subject: Re: Question about Ethoxyquin
>
> Thank you for your interest in Earthborn Holistic. Our food is ethoxyquin-free and our meat meals are not denatured.
>
> Cindy Montgomery
> VP, Marketing
> Midwestern Pet Foods, Inc.
> 9634 Hedden Road
> Evansville, IN 47725
> p 812-867-4504, ext. 107
> f 812-867-0424
> [email protected]
>
> On Nov 23, 2010, at 3:29 PM, wrote:
>
>> Hi,
>>
>> I was wondering if your manufacturers or suppliers preserve the fish meals in your food with Ethoxyquin, and if your meat meals are denatured.
>>
>> Thank you.


----------

